# Problème lecture cd/dvd macbook



## lolos67 (26 Novembre 2008)

Salut à tous, depuis peu je n'arrive plus à lire les cd et dvd sur mon macbook (2 ans). Est ce que quelqu'un a rencontré ce même problème?... Je suis donc demandeur d'informations concernant ce problème...

Je vous remercie

@ bientôt


----------



## surfman06 (27 Novembre 2008)

Quand t'insères un cd ou dvd, celui ci est il reconnu par mac os x, ou c'est comme si il n'y a pas de galette dans le lecteur. 
Tu peux essayer d'acheter un cd de nettoyage de lentille, sais t on jamais ?
Il se peut que le lecteur soit HS.


----------



## lolos67 (29 Novembre 2008)

Merci  pour votre réponse, en fait il n'est pas reconnu du tout par mac os. 
Je pense qu'il doit être HS...


----------



## lolos67 (29 Novembre 2008)

... c'est comme si il n'y avait pas de cd dans le lecteur...


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2008)

Attention 
il y a plusieurs cas
1-cd -dvd rejetés-recrachés

2-cd -dvd pas vus sur le bureau ( ou finder)

Quelle est la situation?

si c'est 2 regarder via utilitaire disque

si c'est 1 causes divers ( mais pas forcement lecteur HS)


----------



## sebsi83 (13 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour je me permet de répondre parce que le lecteur de mon MacBook lui rejette tous les CD que j'insère sans chercher à les reconnaitre...
Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce genre de problème? Cela veut-il dire que mon lecteur est mort?

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (13 Novembre 2009)

bienvenue


> Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce genre de problème?


oui
ca arrive
il y a divers sujets là dessus
dont des rejets de cd et pas de dvd ou le contraire



> Cela veut-il dire que mon lecteur est mort?


non ppas forcement
ca peut aussi etre
allergie mysterieuse à une categorie de support ( une marque  ou un lot  par exemple , ca m'est arrivé, je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi)

 l'OS
 ou  un fichier( gerant le lecteur) naze 
 ou des resets à refaire
( certains donnes en archive sur les sujets soucis de lecteur,  manips variables selon les modeles de macs)

important
est ce que ca lit ton DVD d'install où se trouve l'Apple Hardware Test?


----------



## bulewi (18 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, 
un petit complément puisque je rencontre le même pb avec mon MB de 2006 et un lecteur Matshitadvd UJ-857-R 

les CD ou DVD (tous, aussi bien gravés que DVD ou CD commercialisés) sont rejetés avant même de pouvoir être affichés sur le bureau.
Le lecteur fait un sacré bruit à plusieurs reprises (essaie-t-il de reconnaître/lire le CD/DVD ??) puis le rejette...


On m'a conseillé d'acheter un nettoyeur de lentille (sur cd ou dvd), mais je viens de me demander s'il sera reconnu par le lecteur.... (c'est peut-être une question idiote ) )

Sinon, existe-t-il d'autres lecteurs/graveurs internes accessibles  ?

merci


----------



## pascalformac (18 Novembre 2009)

une autre solution , moins elegante mais sans travaux: graveur externe


----------



## bulewi (23 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

je suis en train d'envisager de changer le graveur interne (essentiellement suite à une discussion ds un autre forum de Macgeneration).

Est-il envisageable d'installer le graveur externe pour macbook air dans mon Macbook (acheté neuf fin 2006) ?
Problèmes de compatibilité connus ?

merci !


----------



## mac-addict (11 Avril 2010)

mac book 3 ans 

ne lit plus les dvd
lit les cd

Après avoir tout essayé ... perdu beaucoup de temps ... 

re initialisation pram, ... toutes celles préconisées sur le site apple ...

8 heures de recherches ... pour arriver à cette question faut il flasher le lecteur ??

une interro google plus tard sur forum américain 

*"Étonnamment ... après avoir lu post OnlineGuy sur la façon dont le gars de l'Apple Store à mis le DVD dans le lecteur, puis a collé à son oreille à , dès qu'il l'a entendu travaillé , il tappa (pas comme un bourrin quand même !!!, le marteau est interdit !!! ) à plusieurs reprises (sous le lecteur de dvd), et cela a démarré, j'ai appliqué la même méthode un coup et cela a fonctionné. "*



C'est très con je sais ... on est assez désemparé une fois que ça fonctionne ...

Ce n'est sans doute pas la méthode unique ... 
mais n'attendez pas avant de l'utiliser ... 
celà vous fera peut gagner un peu de temps ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)

C'est une blague ?

Pour le bruit je suis d'accord on peut entendre (savoir) lorsqu'un DVD va être lu ou pas.

Taper non, encore moins dessous, tu risques plus de coincer le DVD/ CD que autre chose.

bulewi : Je doute que tu puisses le lecteur CD interne c'est du SATA, externe de l'USB ou FW ....


----------

